# 13-RELEASE SDIO Wireless support mainly for Rasberry PI



## Jimlad (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi,

does 13-RELEASE now have support for SDIO and the Broadcom wireless in the Raspberry Pi?

James


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2021)

Yesterday I tried 13.0-RELEASE on a Pi 4 I have. Wireless (both Bluetooth and Wifi) doesn't work.



			arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Jimlad (Jun 15, 2021)

Thats Sad. Does any one have any updates on SDIO Support in FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2021)

Jimlad said:


> Does any one have any updates on SDIO Support in FreeBSD?


Read the wiki link I referred to earlier.



> SDIO
> 
> SDIO
> 
> SDIO is implemented in r348805 and we should tether brcmfmac43455-sdio.bin / brcmfmac43455-sdio.txt to get first WIFI network for the RPI4 .





			SDIO - FreeBSD Wiki
		






						[base] Revision 348805
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------

